# Moving back to Florida..



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome! I’m a bug slinger myself and I’m sure you’ll have a lot of fun on the site!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome from Destin


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. Pensacola is my old stomping grounds, courtesy of Uncle Sam. Fishy spot and great folks.

Until you get your skiff, Capt. Baz Yelverton can satisfy your fly fix. Excellent caster and a pleasure to fish with. 

www. gulfbreezeguideservice.com


----------



## H_Reid (Jan 12, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks for the recommendation Zika.


----------

